# what is this?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

they sold it to me as a red belly


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a RED BELLY PACU!!!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> It's a RED BELLY PACU!!!


 Yep!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It's a Pygocentrus redexius.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> It's a Pygocentrus redexius.


 same here


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

return and slap the person who sold it too you...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------

